# Lip'em and Rip'em Jon Boat Club  ( Sunday Trail)



## DeShortOutdoors

Ive started a new thread as you can tell on the Sunday jon boat club. All information will be on here until i can get a web site going ( still working on that).  For anyone new this is a Sunday jon boat club thats going to fish once a month on Sunday except for September,there will be two.  There is a $25.00 membership fee due before fishing your first tournament. The entry fee for each tournament is $50.00 PER BOAT  which breaks down like this $30.00 to tournament pot $10.00 big fish $10.00 goes to the classic at then end of the season in September. This will be based on a point system. Our first tournament will be at Varner on April 21st. Make sure you dont forget your memebership fee if your going to wait till the first tournament  to pay      Cant wait to get this going   
Thanks guys


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

2013 Schedule 

Lake                     Date	                         Time

Lake Varner	April 21st 	7:00am-3:00pm
Cedar Creek	May 19th 	7:00am-3:00pm
Black Shoals	June 9th 	7:00am-3:00pm
Bear Creek	July 14th 	7:00am-3:00pm
Fort Yargo 	Augusta 11th 	7:30am-3:30pm
Lake Lathem 	September 8th 	8:00am-4:00pm
Classic TBA	September 22nd 	TBA


----------



## Steve78

Looks good Chad!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Looks good! We can't wait!


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

I'm pumped!!!


----------



## CALCAT

We did not make the team meeting at Golden Corral, but we will fish in all of the scheduled events. Look forward to this club!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Anyone want a copy of the rules I can email them to you.  Still working on a web site.  Thanks    I can't wait.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Let's get on em fellas.  Can't wait.  Gotta buy 3 new batteries so we are ready


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Got the boat just about ready.  Getting pumped, hope we have a good turn out.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Let the countdown begin til I win the first tournament.  18 more days!


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

9 days fellas!!!!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Y'all boys ready? We are, just gotta build a livewell this week


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

less than a week  guys  Cant wait   we will be at Varner this Sunday april 21st.  be there early to register and pay membership fee and tourny fee. starts at 7:00am.  let me know if you plan to attend so i can get a count. looking forward to seeing everyone there 

thanks chad


----------



## gtmcwhorter

We'll be there


----------



## Steve78

I will not make it, still recovering from surgery and 2 tourneys in a row is too much right now, I will make some this year though


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Hope you get better Steve!  I've had some stuff come up and looks like I will be fishing solo this Sunday.  If you guys find anyone needing a partner let me know! I've got the boat and everything just need a partner.  Tell them to pm me on here or text at 706-231-6473


----------



## CALCAT

We will be there!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

3 more days guys.


----------



## Steve78

gtmcwhorter said:


> Hope you get better Steve!  I've had some stuff come up and looks like I will be fishing solo this Sunday.  If you guys find anyone needing a partner let me know! I've got the boat and everything just need a partner.  Tell them to pm me on here or text at 706-231-6473



Thanks!!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

TTT tomorrow guys! Who else is fishing solo?


----------



## CALCAT

How many u expecting?


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

see everyone in the morning  get there early to fill out the registration form and sign in.  ill be in a white f350 and a green flat bottom  looks like around 10 or so   might have some show up that hasnt said anything   cant wait to meet everyone in the morning  

thanls chad


----------



## DEZZY

Is it fifty a boat if you are solo


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Thanks to Chad and the folks that showed up! Chad and his partner took big fish with 4.95 and the winning weight, but I can't remember their weight


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Winning weight was 13.45 2nd- 12.90. 
Had fun guys. Can't wait to do it again next month!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Want to thank everyone for coming out Sunday I had a blast and can't wait till the next tourney at cedar creek may 19th.


----------



## CALCAT

Anybody fishing Cedar Creek or is this trail Dead?


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Nah last time I checked everyone's still alive.    We're at cedar creek this Sunday.  See everyone there


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Anyone new needing rules on me.   Thanks guys


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

I'm still alive


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Me and the new partner will be there, alive and hopefully ready.  Neither of us has ever fished Cedar Creek before so should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Can you still join and fish or is it to late???


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Yes you can still join. This will just be outlet second tournament so you're not behind


----------



## deepwater

How many Boats showed up for the first tx? How many places are being paid out? Is the membership fee per boat or person?


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

We only had 6 or 7 boats the first tournament, so it was winner take all. Membership is per person.


----------



## DAWGFISH66

The sharks smell blood in the water and are circling.  What better way to prefish for a tourney than to fish a tourney.....counting boats and calculating cost to reward.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Bad wreck on 985     I know of three boats sitting still in traffic.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Congratulation to Clint and Zac on there win today at Cedar Creek.   Weather wasnt to good but still had a good time.  See everyone at black shoals on June 9th         Anyone interested in Joining PM and ill send a copy of the rules.   Thanks Chad


----------



## gtmcwhorter

We had a great time guys.  Not a fan of cedar creek. Next stop Black Shoals!


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Next Weekend needs to come on and get here! Black Shoals is calling my name.  Got at least 1 new team from Augusta joining in.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Black shoals this weekend 6-9-13 can't wait.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Black shoals this weekend 6-9-13 can't wait.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

You can say that again


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Who all is in for Sunday?


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Black Shoals this Sunday  Cant wait to see how it goes since ive never been there LOL!!!    Sooner everyone gets there and in the water the sooner we'll blast off    see yall there


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Just Talked with the guy at black Shoals and and everything still good with him opening the gate at 
6oam   try to be there around then and we can get started little earlier     thanks


----------



## Marine

Where is Black Shoals? And is it a electric motor only lake?


----------



## tree daddy 7

Rockdale County,,,,  yes it's electric only.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Next weekend needs to come on.  I haven't wet a line since our last tournament and am having some serious withdrawls.  Been a crazy busy last few weeks.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

This Sunday at Bear Creek 7-14 see y'all there


----------



## gtmcwhorter

Did anything come of the no dues or not for the remainder of the tourneys to try and increase turnout?


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Gate opens at 6 so be there a little before then to get signed in at the gate. Costs $8 at the gate. According to Chad the membership dues are still needed.


----------



## gtmcwhorter

6 am needs to come on.  Hopefully we have a good turn out!


----------



## gsp754

With such a calm nice day, bear creek was on fire! I ended up having the best day out of everybody


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Changing things up for the last two tournaments I am dropping the membership fees.   Anyone is welcome to join us at yargo on aug 11th and Latham on sept 8th.   Tournament fees are $50 a team or $25 for solo anglers.   Any question send me a pm    Thanks guys


----------



## Steve78

Already fishing yargo Saturday, don't think I could handle it twice in one weekend


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Yeah that would be little to much for me to.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Everyone be there around 6 or 6:15   As soon as they open the gate and we're in the water we'll get started.  Once again I have dropped the membership fees so anyone is welcome to come.  $50 a team or $25 solo.  No gas motors!!   Any question feel free to pm me    Thanks guys


----------



## baseball_hunter#8

Also it'll be at the B Gate not the main entrance.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors

Latham this Sunday guys.   Anyone is welcome to come.  No more membership dues.   This will be out last tournament before the classic.  The lake will be determined after we weigh in so stick around if your in the top 5 if you want a say so on the lake.   See y'all there.


----------

